# GHRP-2 and CJC-1295



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I mixed them together this morning and did 125mcg each and about 3 hours later I am sweating my ass off.

Just added the CJC-1295 into things and oh man, I notice more sweating.

Anyone else noticed this?

I know it isnt hypo as I just ate and still sweat.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I mixed them together this morning and did 125mcg each and about 3 hours later I am sweating my ass off.
> 
> Just added the CJC-1295 into things and oh man, I notice more sweating.
> 
> ...


My mate gets this happen to him, wouldnt "sweat it":lol: :lol: :lol:

Stops after used for a while :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw007 said:


> My mate gets this happen to him, wouldnt "sweat it":lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Stops after used for a while :thumbup1:


Cool, it was really irritating me and I had to have a fan on me at work.

The timing of the heat was hours after the shot, and I was not hypo.


----------

